# Nordlicht stellt sich vor "RacefaceHH"



## RacefaceHH (27. Februar 2009)

*Hallo

Somit stell ich mich hier auch mal vor.

Ich heiße Sascha und bin 29 Jahre alt.
Komme aus der Hafenstadt Hamburg und arbeite natürlich in einem Bike-Shop als Schrauber.
Fahre seit 15 Jahren Mountain Bike, Downhill und Dirt.

Meine Bike History:

1996 - Hot Chili Zymotic mit Pirate Boss Ronald Prinzlau (Bike geklaut worden)






1997 - Umbau auf Dirt





1998 - Nicolai Virus DH (verkauft)
Pic folgt

2000 - Pirate Henry Morgan built by Kalle Nicolai (verkauft)





2003 - Da Bomb Molotov (wieder geklaut)








Gruß RacefaceHH*


----------



## Zelle (5. März 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen und schönen Gruß nach Hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RacefaceHH (5. März 2009)

Danke Dir Zelle


----------

